

Gigabit DSL (with a fiber boost) to hit market next year - ianlevesque
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/12/gigabit-dsl-with-a-fiber-boost-to-hit-market-next-year/

======
ianlevesque
It seems to only be designed for up to 400 meters from a node, and only gives
a gigabit at much less than that. This makes me wonder how much it will help
in practice. U-Verse FTTN customers are supposedly 600-800 meters from nodes.

